# Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

					Im juristischen Verfahren Edathy wurde eine Einstellung gegen Geldauflage in Höhe von 5.000 Euro vereinbart. Die Einstellung erfolgte auf Basis des § 153a StPO. Für den Staat ist der Fall damit erledigt. Nicht jedoch für manche Nutzer sozialer Medien wie Facebook. Dass sich diese mitunter selbst strafbar machen können mit bestimmten Aussagen, scheint vielen nicht bewusst.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*


----------



## Deimos (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ein Aufruf zu einer Straftat ist strafbar? Sachen gibts...


----------



## acc (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

du lachst, aber vielen dödeln ist das überhaupt nicht so klar .


----------



## Soulsnap (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ich frag mich sowieso was diese ewige "Lynchmob-Kultur" auf Facebook und Co immer soll. 

Hey mal im Ernst, die Natur regelt das von ganz alleine...


----------



## Spinal (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Tja, wenn die Emotionen hochkochen. Im Falle von Edathy ja auch verständlich. Nicht nur die ganzen Vertuschungen, sondern auch nach der Verhandlung windet er sich wie ein Aal.
Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt, dass einige wegen irgendwelcher MP3s Abgemahnte eine größere Summe aufbringen mussten um sich "frei zu kaufen" als Edathy, dann platzt einem doch schon der Kragen.

Aber das ganze Gemauschel, wer wem was verraten hat, wird ja eh unter den Teppich gekehrt. Das Friedrich damals gehen musste, finde ich wirklich schade, nicht weil ich ein großer Friedrich Fan bin, sondern weil er nicht derjenige war, der Edathy die Info gesteckt hat, aber er als Einziger Konsequenzen ziehen musste.

Dennoch darf man natürlich nicht das Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung übertreten und zu Straftaten aufrufen.

bye
Spinal


----------



## INU.ID (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Gut, war eigentlich auch schon vorher klar. Was mich allerdings etwas verwundert, ist:


> Ferner können Nutzer  strafrechtlich verfolgt werden, die strafbare Inhalte von Beiträgen auf  der eigenen Pinnwand zeigen oder gar *nur ein Like *verteilt haben. *Der  Beitrag wird zu Eigen gemacht und so behandelt, als habe die Person den  Beitrag selbst verfasst.*


Wird denn bei allen Plattformen/Portalen, wo man Äußerungen anderer Nutzer liken kann, wirklich jede potentiell mögliche Änderung (sowie das Liken an sich) auch protokolliert? Und wie sicher sind diese Protokolle gegen Manipulationen? Wie lange bleibt sowas gespeichert, bis es überschrieben wird?

Ich meine, ich rede jetzt nicht mal von der Möglichkeit, das vielleicht Dritte unter meinem Namen etwas im Internetz äußern, möglicherweise sogar mit meiner aktuellen IP (möglich, aber relativ unwahrscheinlich). Aber was ist, wenn ich einen harmlosen Beitrag like, und der Autor seinen Beitrag anschließend um eine potentiell strafbare Äußerung ergänzt? Ohne das ich davon etwas mitbekomme?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Deimos schrieb:


> Ein Aufruf zu einer Straftat ist strafbar? Sachen gibts...



Ich habe in den letzten Tagen sehr viele Selbstjustiz-Aufrufe bei Facebook gesehen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Richtig ist es nicht, keine Frage, aber ich denke es ist menschlich nachvollziehbar.

Und die arrogante Weise wie Herr Edathy dann noch lamentiert, es hätte kein Schuldeingestädnis seiner seits gegeben, hat wohl für manche das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht.


----------



## Deimos (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



acc schrieb:


> du lachst, aber vielen dödeln ist das überhaupt nicht so klar .





PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen sehr viele Selbstjustiz-Aufrufe bei Facebook gesehen...



Das wäre dann eher zum Weinen als zum Lachen. Liegt vermutlich einfach daran, dass eine Anklage höchst unwahrscheinlich ist, wenn man als normaler Feld-, Wald- und Wiesen-User seinen Senf dazugibt. 
Was natürlich wieder anders aussehen könnte, wenn aus dem Aufruf tatsächlich eine Straftat entsteht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ja, das Problem ist eben Edathys Umgang mit dieser Sache. Er sieht keine Fehler ein und hält sich für das Opfer einer "Hexenjagd". Das Schuldeingeständis vor Gericht hat er offenbar nur abgegeben, um sich die Justiz vom Hals zu schaffen. Und das sehen die Leute und deswegen fordern sie Selbstjustiz. Ich persönlich hege allerdings keinen Groll gegen ihn, denn der Mann ist meiner Ansicht nach genug gestraft.  Ansehen und Karriere sind auf Dauer ruiniert, denn keiner mag Kinderfi.... Erst recht nicht, wenn sie ihre Perversion nicht einsehen.


----------



## INU.ID (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Die Frage ist halt auch, ab wann ist es ein Aufruf zur Gewalt? Wenn jemand schreibt "Den sollte man an seinen Nüsschen aufhängen" weiß ja eigentlich jeder wie es gemeint ist, zählt sowas trotzdem schon als "Gewaltaufruf"?


----------



## Amon (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Höchstwahrscheinlich ja.


----------



## Palmdale (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist eben Edathys Umgang mit dieser Sache. Er sieht keine Fehler ein und hält sich für das Opfer einer "Hexenjagd". Das Schuldeingeständis vor Gericht hat er offenbar nur abgegeben, um sich die Justiz vom Hals zu schaffen. Und das sehen die Leute und deswegen fordern sie Selbstjustiz. Ich persönlich hege allerdings keinen Groll gegen ihn, denn der Mann ist meiner Ansicht nach genug gestraft.  Ansehen und Karriere sind auf Dauer ruiniert, denn keiner mag Kinderfi.... Erst recht nicht, wenn sie ihre Perversion nicht einsehen.



Ich hab den Prozess nicht wirklich aktiv verfolgt, aber hat besagte Person wirklich diesen "Akt" selbst vollzogen? Ich dachte bisher, er hätte sich belastendes Material (Bilder, Videos) auf den Rechner gezogen, also quasi ein Konsument, kein Täter. Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

StGB - Einzelnorm

Er hat es bessesen, und das wäre für mich bereits Anzeichen genug, dass dieser Mann eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft darstellt und in ins Gefängnis gehört.

Und wie er sich dann auch noch als Opfer einer Hexenjagd darstellt, null Reue zeigt und keinerlei Gefühl für die wahren Opfer (nämlich die Kinder, die für solche Perversen leiden müssen) macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Was heißt Täter? Er hat mit dem Kauf des Materials Kinderpornographie finanziert und moralisch unterstützt. Die Kinder auf den Bildern/den Videos wurden ja missbraucht, um mit Leuten wie Edathy Geschäfte zu machen. Ohne Nachfrage gäbe es auch kein Angebot.


----------



## Soulsnap (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> StGB - Einzelnorm
> 
> Er hat es bessesen, und das wäre für mich bereits Anzeichen genug, dass dieser Mann eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft darstellt und in ins Gefängnis gehört.
> 
> Und wie er sich dann auch noch als Opfer einer Hexenjagd darstellt, null Reue zeigt und keinerlei Gefühl für die wahren Opfer (nämlich die Kinder, die für solche Perversen leiden müssen) macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer.



Hmm, schlimm genug, aber genau das was gerade bei dem Edathy los ist ist in ganz Europa schon seit Jahrzehnten los. Der Fall Marc Dutroux, wo ganze Spuren in Form von Akten verschwunden sind die zu hochrangigen Europäischen Politikern führten, oder der "Kinderschänder-Ring" im Britischen Parlament, wo Scotland Yard dann einfach mal die Ermittlungen ohne nähere Angabe von Gründen einigestellt hat, usw usw.
Unsere komplette Gesellschaft ist einfach kaputt. Je höher der Status desto kranker mMn.


----------



## Palmdale (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Möglich, aber das ganze Gezeter und Morio bringt nunmal nichts, solange der 153 StGB so ist wie er ist. Das Verfahren als solches ist rechtens und der Fall abgeschlossen, eine Wiederaufnahme unmöglich. Auch gestern hab ich dazu eine noch eher schlecht emotional gefasste openPetition gesehen, um genau diese Wiederaufnahme des Verfahrens zu fordern.

Wie kann man nur so naiv und ja, man muss es förmlich sagen, dumm sein. Unser Rechtssystem funktioniert nunmal so, ob man das nun gut findet oder nicht. Findet man es nicht gut, muss man die Bestrafungsmöglichkeiten oder entsprechend die Ausnahmereglungen des 153(a) StGB ändern. In jedem Fall nicht so plump wie aktuell bei openPetition. 

Und davon ab, dieser Mann - egal wie man zu dieser Sache nun steht - hat in meinen Augen tatsächlich eine Hexenjagd hinter sich. Ich jedenfalls kann mir derzeit kein Leben mehr in Deutschland vorstellen für Herrn Edathy, der leider im Blickpunkt der Öffentlichkeit stand. Doch was ist mit allen anderen Tätern, die schön im Hinterkämmerlein erwischt wurden, aber nicht Politikergrößen sind? Die kommen mMn genauso aus der Affäre nach §153, sind aber nicht völlig gebrandmarkt in der deutschen Republik. Ganz zu schweigen von den abscheulichen Triebtätern, die nicht nur im Besitz solchen Materials sind, sondern dieses herstellen und dabei mitwirken! Die sind doch als größtes Übel einzustufen und als Gefahr für die Gesellschaft zu werten. Wenn er "nur" (schlimm genug, ja) das Material besaß, ist man doch nicht gleich eine Gefahr. So viel Fingerspitzengefühl zwischen Täter und Konsument sollte man gerade trotz der aktuellen Emotionen wahren. Denn blinder Aktionismus kann einen selbst strafbar machen, wie diese Aufrufe bei FB zeigen


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Nein sorry, bei Kinderpornografie hört es für mich auf. 

Das dieser Mann kein Leben mehr in Deutschland führen kann, liegt an niemand anderen als Herrn Edathy * selber *. Niemand hat ihn gezwungen soetwas herunterzladen. Die Kinder die für solche Perversen leiden müssen, wurden hingegen gewzugen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Der Typ ist eh verbrannt, in welchem Amt würde er denn noch eine gute Figur abgeben?


> Er hat es bessesen, und das wäre für mich bereits Anzeichen genug, dass dieser Mann eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft darstellt und in ins Gefängnis gehört.


Nicht jeder der irgendetwas besitzt ist potenziell gefährlich, womit ich die Sache sicherlich nicht gutheiße. 
Wie er zu etwas gekommen ist wird unsereins eh nie erfahren so bleibt es eben bei Vermutungen, von daher ist es so das die Justiz dafür zuständig ist und nicht Max Mustermann.


----------



## Palmdale (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein sorry, bei Kinderpornografie hört es für mich auf.
> 
> Das dieser Mann kein Leben mehr in Deutschland führen kann, liegt an niemand anderen als Herrn Edathy * selber *. Niemand hat ihn gezwungen soetwas herunterzladen. Die Kinder die für solche Perversen leiden müssen, wurden hingegen gewzugen.



Für mich hört es da auch auf, bin allerdings informiert genug, dass unser deutsches Strafgesetzbuch hier - zu Recht - eine Differenzierung zwischen Tat und Besitz macht und je nach Einzelfall gewertet werden muss. Der wütende Mistgabel-Mob draußen auf den Straßen sollte lieber nicht recherchieren, z.B. wie viele Ersttriebtäter wieder auf freiem Fuss sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nicht jeder der irgendetwas besitzt ist potenziell gefährlich, womit ich die Sache sicherlich nicht gutheiße.
> Wie er zu etwas gekommen ist wird unsereins eh nie erfahren so bleibt es eben bei Vermutungen, von daher ist es so das die Justiz dafür zuständig ist und nicht Max Mustermann.



Der Besitz von Kinderpornografie ist strafbar. Genauso wie z.b. Steuerhinterziehnung (siehe Herr Hoeneß). Der Unterschied ist, Herr Hoeneß hat nur den Staat beklaut, niemand sonst ist körperlich zu Schaden gekommen. Das kann man über die Kinder auf den Bildern, die sich Herr Edathy angeguckt hat, nicht sagen.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Für mich hört es da auch auf, bin allerdings informiert genug, dass unser deutsches Strafgesetzbuch hier - zu Recht - eine Differenzierung zwischen Tat und Besitz macht und je nach Einzelfall gewertet werden muss. Der wütende Mistgabel-Mob draußen auf den Straßen sollte lieber nicht recherchieren, z.B. wie viele Ersttriebtäter wieder auf freiem Fuss sind.



Das mit den Ersttriebtätern ist auch ein Skandal. Das macht aber das Verhalten von Herrn Edathy nicht besser. Eine Nachfrage, schaftt erst ein Angebot. Also ist Herr Edathy als Besteller von Kinderpornografie, für mein Verstädnis genauso schuldige, wie derjenige, der das "Produkt" herstellt und anbietet.


----------



## Panzergrenadier (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> StGB - Einzelnorm
> 
> Er hat es bessesen, und das wäre für mich bereits Anzeichen genug, dass dieser Mann eine Gefahr für die Gesellschaft darstellt und in ins Gefängnis gehört.
> 
> Und wie er sich dann auch noch als Opfer einer Hexenjagd darstellt, null Reue zeigt und keinerlei Gefühl für die wahren Opfer (nämlich die Kinder, die für solche Perversen leiden müssen) macht die Sache nur noch schlimmer.



Hat er es besessen? Du scheinst ja mehr Information als die Staatsanwaltschaft zu haben. Soweit ich weiß waren nur die Bilder aus Kanada eindeutig nachweisbar und die waren vermutlich nicht strafbar. Ob er andere Bilder aus Russland etc. besessen hat konnte man ihm nicht nachweisen. Der Staatsanwalt hat zwar wie gesagt viel Wind gemacht, allerdings war der ganze Prozess doch mehr auf Indizien aufgebaut als auf Fakten. Es ist nicht klar gewesen, ob bei einer Verhandlung Edathy überhaupt verurteilt wurden wäre.

Es kann sein dass er solche Fotos besessen hat, allerdings gibt es keine Beweise dafür sonst hätte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht auf so einen Deal eingelassen.

Aufgrund der Medienbericht und weil es um Kinderpornographie geht werden diese Informationen aber von sehr vielen einfach ignoriert. So etwas führt leider zu solchen Mobs die Edathy lynchen wollen. Es ist erschreckend wie naiv und leicht viele Menschen beeinflussbar sind.


----------



## Palmdale (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...
> Das mit den Ersttriebtätern ist auch ein Skandal. Das macht aber das Verhalten von Herrn Edathy nicht besser. Eine Nachfrage, schaftt erst ein Angebot. Also ist Herr Edathy als Besteller von Kinderpornografie, für mein Verstädnis genauso schuldige, wie derjenige, der das "Produkt" herstellt und anbietet.



Korrekt, hat auch niemand angezweifelt, dass er schuldig und Kinderpornografie strafbar ist. Nur ist er schuldig im Sinne der Anklage, die auf Besitz lautete und nicht Herstellung von... Daher ist der Schuldspruch so gekommen, wie es wohl in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen ebenso gewesen wäre. Nur hängen hier halt drölf Kameras vorm Gerichtssaal und der Angeklagte war nicht Müller Meier Huber aus Hintertupfing, sondern jemand in der Öffentlichkeit. Einen wie auch immer gelagerten "Promibonus" bei diesem Urteil kann ich je mehr ich darüber lese nicht erkennen. Jedoch umso erschreckender, wie sich Lischen Müller von nebenan über Facebook plötzlich dazu berufen fühlt, Sheriff zu spielen.

Und beängstigend, wie leicht sich hier dann manche - egal ob Facebook oder ähnliches - , die eine etwas neutralere Position einnehmen, selbst auch leicht die Finger verbrennen -.-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



> Der Besitz von Kinderpornografie ist strafbar.


Habe ich gesagt das jeder Bildchen besitzen darf? Es ging mir nur darum das wenn jemand irgendwas besitzt ist er deswegen nicht gleich gefährlich.


> Herr Hoeneß hat nur den Staat beklaut, niemand sonst


Ah ja, und wer profitiert von Steuern? Ach ja stimmt das teilen sich die Politiker unter sich auf.


----------



## Amon (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Der Paragraph 153a StPO gibt jedem diese Möglichkeit, nicht nur Herrn Edathy und anderen Prominenten. Wenn es diesen nicht geben würde wären unsere Gerichte noch mehr überlastet als sie es jetzt schon sind. Natürlich kann man dieses Urteil dem normalen Bürger schwer verständlich machen, zumal bei der Vorgeschichte. Zudem setzt bei Kinder  sowieso beim Mob das logische und vernünftige denken aus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> Hat er es besessen? Du scheinst ja mehr Information als die Staatsanwaltschaft zu haben. Soweit ich weiß waren nur die Bilder aus Kanada eindeutig nachweisbar und die waren vermutlich nicht strafbar. Ob er andere Bilder aus Russland etc. besessen hat konnte man ihm nicht nachweisen. Der Staatsanwalt hat zwar wie gesagt viel Wind gemacht, allerdings war der ganze Prozess doch mehr auf Indizien aufgebaut als auf Fakten. Es ist nicht klar gewesen, ob bei einer Verhandlung Edathy überhaupt verurteilt wurden wäre.
> 
> Es kann sein dass er solche Fotos besessen hat, allerdings gibt es keine Beweise dafür sonst hätte sich die Staatsanwaltschaft nicht auf so einen Deal eingelassen.
> 
> Aufgrund der Medienbericht und weil es um Kinderpornographie geht werden diese Informationen aber von sehr vielen einfach ignoriert. So etwas führt leider zu solchen Mobs die Edathy lynchen wollen. Es ist erschreckend wie naiv und leicht viele Menschen beeinflussbar sind.



Sebastian Edathy will kein Geständnis abgelegt haben

Hast du das Verfahren mitbekommen? Er hat doch zugegeben, das die Vorwürfe zutreffen.

Zitat:



			
				faz schrieb:
			
		

> Am zweiten Verhandlungstag hatte Edathy zugegeben, Bilder und Videos besessen zu haben, die laut Staatsanwaltschaft kinder- und jugendpornografisch sind.



Er (Edathy) will sich jetzt nur damit rauswinden, dass es kein Geständis war. 



Palmdale schrieb:


> Korrekt, hat auch niemand angezweifelt, dass er schuldig und Kinderpornografie strafbar ist. Nur ist er schuldig im Sinne der Anklage, die auf Besitz lautete und nicht Herstellung von... Daher ist der Schuldspruch so gekommen, wie es wohl in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen ebenso gewesen wäre. Nur hängen hier halt drölf Kameras vorm Gerichtssaal und der Angeklagte war nicht Müller Meier Huber aus Hintertupfing, sondern jemand in der Öffentlichkeit. Einen wie auch immer gelagerten "Promibonus" bei diesem Urteil kann ich je mehr ich darüber lese nicht erkennen. Jedoch umso erschreckender, wie sich Lischen Müller von nebenan über Facebook plötzlich dazu berufen fühlt, Sheriff zu spielen.
> 
> Und beängstigend, wie leicht sich hier dann manche - egal ob Facebook oder ähnliches - , die eine etwas neutralere Position einnehmen, selbst auch leicht die Finger verbrennen -.-



Aber Müller Meier Huber sind aber auch keine Politiker. Als Politiker kommt Herrn Edathy auch eine andere Machtstellung zu. 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt das jeder Bildchen besitzen darf? Es ging mir nur darum das wenn jemand irgendwas besitzt ist er deswegen nicht gleich gefährlich.



Klar, weil Pädophile ja auch was ganz harmloses ist.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ah ja, und wer profitiert von Steuern? Ach ja stimmt das teilen sich die Politiker unter sich auf.



Und hat das irgendwem persönlich geschadet? Ist deine Psyche jetzt angeknackst wegen dem Verhalten von Herrn Hoeneß?

Frag mal die Kinder auf den Fotos von Herrn Edathy nach deren Psyche.


----------



## Zsinj (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Die Leute sollten sich lieber mal mehr Informieren.  "Edathy" selbst ist hier doch inzwischen eher der kleinere Skandal in diesem Sumpf. 
Ich will nicht verteidigen was er getan hat aber da gibt es viele interessante Hintergründe. 

Die Beweislage ist sehr dünn. Soweit ich weiß gibt es nicht mehr als ein paar Logs aus dem Bundestag. 
Was hat man da gemacht? Ganz schnell von 3 Monaten auf 7 Tage reduziert. Wie war das mit der Vorratsdatenspeicherung? Da entdeckt auch die Regierung den Datenschutz - für eigene Daten halt. 
 Dazu passt auch die schnelle Einstellung des Verfahrens - ein Geständnis das wohl kein richtiges war und von Edathy quasi auch wieder zurückgerufen wurde. Da hätte das Verfahren eigentlich wieder aufgenommen werden müssen. Oder ist die Justiz froh wenn es hier endet? 

Das er wohl legales Material gekauft hat, lässt einem nur die Frage aufkommen, wie kann das noch legal sein? Und das wo unsere Regierung immer einen auf Kinder und Jugendschutz macht. 
Das aufgrund dieses eigentlich legalen Vorgang ermittelt wurde hinterlässt auch einen faden Geschmack. 
Inzwischen hat man ja schnell ein Gesetz nachgeschoben, aber warum nicht früher? Es hätte eigentlich schon früher auffallen müssen, das Ausland ist da oft schon weiter. 

Dann ist da noch diese ganze Stille Post unserer Regierung, bei der wohl  gefühlt jeder Bescheid wusste und keiner was gesagt haben will. 
Was hätte man wohl gefunden wenn es keiner vorher gewusst hätte. 

Bei all dem weiß man nicht mehr was schlimmer ist.


----------



## Ruptet (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Manchmal ist Selbstjustig der einzige Weg... Shitstorm in 3 2 1.

Verbrecher der edathy Sorte werden im knast hart genug rangenommen, zum Glück - in der Öffentlichkeit sind sie ja unantastbar.
Was Irgendwelche Internet rambos von sich geben interessiert keine Sau.

Wie man gegen menschlichen Abschaum keinen groll hegen kann, verstehe ich auch nicht.
Die großen Tiere werden wahrscheinlich nie gefasst, edathy Ist ein kleiner Fisch aber ein Anfang.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Es gibt in diesem unseren Land mehr als genug Straftaten die ungerecht geahndet werden da hat der Bürger halt kein Mitspracherecht


----------



## Ruptet (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Genau, WIE geahndet wird ist die Krönung des ganzen.


----------



## Amon (4. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Man sieht schön wie bei einigen hier aufgrund Kinder  das logische denken aussetzt. Jeder der solche Bilder besitzt bzw. besessen hat ist automatisch eine Gefahr weil er sich irgendwann Kinder von der Straße holt? Die Kinder auf den Fotos werden automatisch misshandelt usw. Gehts noch? Wo sind die Quellen? Wurden sie eventuell dafür bezahlt und haben freiwillig mitgemacht? Ich will sowas nicht gut heißen aber bitte mal die Mistforke und die Fackel zu Hause lassen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Amon schrieb:


> Die Kinder auf den Fotos werden automatisch misshandelt usw. Gehts noch? Wo sind die Quellen? Wurden sie eventuell dafür bezahlt und haben freiwillig mitgemacht?



Bist du noch ganz bei Trost?
Du fragst hier ernsthaft ob ~8-jährige Kinder freiwillig, oder gar gegen Bezahlung, vor der Kamera misshandelt werden? 
Noch einmal, wir reden hier von Kindern!


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ja, und genau deswegen holt jeder gleich die Mistgabel raus und schreit Zeter und Mordio. Der Großteil der Bevölkerung hätte damals ja sogar aufgrund des Kinder <insert random here> Zensur in Deutschland für gut befunden! Abschaffung von Grundrechten aufgrund von Totschlag Argumenten! Nochmal, ich heiße sowas auch nicht gut, aber man kann auch bei so einem Thema ruhig rational bleiben.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Amon schrieb:


> Nochmal, ich heiße sowas auch nicht gut, aber man kann auch bei so einem Thema ruhig rational bleiben.



Du willst mir was von Rationalität erklären und stellst die Frage in dem Raum ob es sich bei kinderpornografischen Inhalten zwangsläufig um Misshandlung handeln muss da, deiner Meinung zufolge, die Kinder sich doch auch "freiwillig" beteiligt haben können;
Wirklich?!?


----------



## Beam39 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Amon schrieb:


> Man sieht schön wie bei einigen hier aufgrund Kinder  das logische denken aussetzt. Jeder der solche Bilder besitzt bzw. besessen hat ist automatisch eine Gefahr weil er sich irgendwann Kinder von der Straße holt? Die Kinder auf den Fotos werden automatisch misshandelt usw. Gehts noch? Wo sind die Quellen? Wurden sie eventuell dafür bezahlt und haben freiwillig mitgemacht? Ich will sowas nicht gut heißen aber bitte mal die Mistforke und die Fackel zu Hause lassen.



Du forderst grad nicht ernsthaft ne QUELLE (!!!) für das geschmackloseste und krankeste Verhalten diverser Personen? Es ist völlig belanglos ob diese Kinder misshandelt oder gezwungen worden sind. Fakt ist, dass sich ein Erwachsener "Mann" solche Fotos beschaffen hat um seine bestialische Neigung zu befriedigen. Sowas ist einfach nur KRANK.

Solch eine Gestalt gehört auf direktem Wege und in erster Instanz in die Psychiatrie, ohne Umwege. Sone Wesen muss man fern halten von der Gesellschaft und ernsthaft behandeln.

Und jetzt denk mal einen Augenblick nach und versetz dich in die Zeit wo du noch zwischen 6-12 Jahre alt warst. Hättest du dich ernsthaft für Geld bei irgendeinem wildfremden Kerl NACKT vor die Linse gestellt? Oder meinst du deine Eltern oder irgendein Verwandter hätte solche Bilder von dir gemacht, von wegen "Komm mein Sohnemann, jetzt ziehst du dich mal komplett aus und stellst dich nackt vor die Linse und ich mach nen paar schöne Fotos von dir." Oder meinst du deine Eltern hätten gesagt dass sie es in Ordnung finden dass jemand solche Bilder von dir gegen Geld gemacht haben?

Gott, lass Hirn regnen.

Die Hintergründe solcher Bilder können, ausnahmslos, nur bestialisch sein. Da gibt es kein freiwillig oder gegen Bezahlung.

Wieso Mistgabel und Fackel zu Hause lassen wenn es berechtigt ist sie zu benutzen? Solche Untaten erfordern harte Maßnahmen, und manchmal gehts dann auch auf die alte und rustikale Art!

Jeder kann verschiedene Neigungen haben, ob schwul oder lesbisch, dick oder dünn, braun oder gelb. Aber sobald es Richtung Minderjährige geht hat das nichts mehr mit einer Neigung zu tun sondern mit ner psychische Dysfunktion.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Gab es mal in der Ukraine, gegen Bezahlung und mit Einwilligung der Eltern sogar. Ob man das jetzt als Misshandlung sehen kann, kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht sagen. Bei diesem Thema ist es wie mit dem Thema Drittes Reich, da kommen automatisch die Beißreflexe.

Herr Edathy hat einen deal gemacht und ist deswegen davon gekommen, jeder andere wäre veknackt worden. Aufforderungen zur Selbstjustiz sind eine Straftat egal wo man sie macht. Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Hier Amon, nur für dich:

Sebastian Edathy will kein Geständnis abgelegt haben

Zitat aus dem Artikel:

Am zweiten Verhandlungstag hatte Edathy zugegeben, Bilder und Videos besessen zu haben, die laut Staatsanwaltschaft *kinder- und jugendpornografisch * sind.


----------



## merhuett (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Du forderst grad nicht ernsthaft ne QUELLE (!!!) für das geschmackloseste und krankeste Verhalten diverser Personen? Es ist völlig belanglos ob diese Kinder misshandelt oder gezwungen worden sind. Fakt ist, dass sich ein Erwachsener "Mann" solche Fotos beschaffen hat um seine bestialische Neigung zu befriedigen. Sowas ist einfach nur KRANK.
> 
> Solch eine Gestalt gehört auf direktem Wege und in erster Instanz in die Psychiatrie, ohne Umwege. Sone Wesen muss man fern halten von der Gesellschaft und ernsthaft behandeln.
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich kann jeder schon mal machen was ihm gefällt, solange er damit keinem anderem schadet. 


In diesem falle besaß er Material. Niemand von uns weiß genau was für welches. Sollten diese legal sein ist die strafbarkeit klar.

Diese Deppenaufrufe wie " Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder!!111" und " den müsste  man ohne Betäubung die eier abschneiden " sowie " ja aber der hoehnes und die raubmordkopierer!!111" können sich die Leute in die Haare schmieren. Denn können wir auch gleich die Sozialgesetze von Honduras einführen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Auch der User Merhuett tut sich wohl mit Quellen schwer. Ich verweise gerne noch mal auf dem Post davor. Herr Edathy hat zugegeben, dass es kinder- und jugendpornografisches Material war. 

Er will das ganze jetzt nur nicht als Geständnis sehen.

Und es schadet definitv jemanden, nämlich den abgebildeten Kindern. Nochmal zum mitschreiben, für ganz langsamen. Die Nachfrage nach so einem Material, schafft doch erst das Angebot. Ergo ist Herr Edathy als Konsument von seinem "Produkt" mitschuldig, dass Kinder dafür missbraucht werden.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier Amon, nur für dich:
> 
> Sebastian Edathy will kein Geständnis abgelegt haben
> 
> ...


Ich kenne diesen Artikel, ich habe die FAZ APP auf dem Phone. Ich habe auch nie behauptet dass Herr Edathy keine solchen Bilder besessen hat. Was das für Bilder waren wird eh nie raus kommen da der Laptop wohl verschwunden bleiben wird. Das Schuldeingeständnis des Herrn Edathy war Teil des deals, der Staatsanwalt hat klar gesagt ohne gibts gar nix. Ob man das jetzt als Geständnis sehen kann? Ich weiss es nicht. Das sagt lediglich "Ja, das was ihr mir vorwerft ist wahr."


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Und was wurde ihm vorgeworfen?

Besitz von Kinderpornografie. Und das hat der Mann eingeräumt. Ob er das jetzt als Geständnis sehen will oder nicht, sei jetzt mal dahingesetllt.

Aber er hat den Besitz solcher Bilder zugebeben. Was willst du denn bitten noch wissen?


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch der User Merhuett tut sich wohl mit Quellen schwer. Ich verweise gerne noch mal auf dem Post davor. Herr Edathy hat zugegeben, dass es kinder- und jugendpornografisches Material war.
> 
> Er will das ganze jetzt nur nicht als Geständnis sehen.
> 
> Und es schadet definitv jemanden, nämlich den abgebildeten Kindern. Nochmal zum mitschreiben, für ganz langsamen. Die Nachfrage nach so einem Material, schafft doch erst das Angebot. Ergo ist Herr Edathy als Konsument von seinem "Produkt" mitschuldig, dass Kinder dafür missbraucht werden.



90% aller japanischen Hentai sind nach deutschem Recht Kinderpornografie. Wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft Herrn Edathy "echte" kinderpornografische Daten hätte nachweisen können, wäre er nicht mit einem blauen Auge davongekommen. Und an alle hier die ihn für schuldig halten; laut Gesetzt ist er es nicht und das ist auch gut so, denn in einem Rechtsstaat gilt die Unschuldsvermutung und für eine Verurteilung braucht man immer noch Beweise. Beweise die es vielleicht hätte geben können, wäre die SPD nicht von Landwirtschaftsminister Friedrich gewarnt worden und hätte sie diese Warnung nicht auch noch an Herrn Edathy weitergegeben um ja keine Probleme bei der Regierungsbildung zu bekommen. Interessiert aber irgendwie niemanden.


----------



## Quat (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ja so sieht es wohl aus mit "Recht", "Recht haben" und "Recht bekommen", in einem "Rechtsstaat"!
Ich muß allerdings zugeben, mich nicht wirklich mit diesem Prozess auseinandergesetzt zu haben, ist aber für die Einschätzung der getroffenen Entscheidung auch garnicht nötig, in meinen Augen.
Warum Lakaien und Stiefelputzer in einigen Fällen vom Machtorgan geschütz werden, obwohl man damit größere oder kleinere Revolten provoziert? Der Regierte wird dies nicht beantworten können. Ihm bleibt nur sein Rechtsempfinden! Ein Rechtsempfinden, dass durch den jeweils vorherrschenden Rechts- oder zuweilen auch Unrechtsstaate begrenzt wird. Kommt es dabei zu Konflikten ... Revolte! Je größer die Konflickte je größer die Revolte, je größer die Reaktion des Machtorgans.
Ihm bleibt ja nicht viel außer sO. größere oder halt kleinere Revolten um seinen Unmut zu verkünden.
Nun sind Revolten nach jeweiliger Rechtslage, naturbedingt immer widrig, ob durch jeweilige "Sozialmaßstäbe" oder durch "geltenes Recht" geahndet; dabei völlig egal.
Je "besser" die Masse regiert ist, je weniger Revolte muß abgefedert werden.
In diesem Falle, scheint der sogenannte Rechtsstaat ein Rechtsempfinden etabliert zu haben, dem er dann auch selbst gleich widerspricht. Oder andersrum, er hat es nicht geschafft, alle seiner Rechtsvorschrift zu unterwerfen.
Das geht logischer Weise nicht ohne Konflikte.
Verlierer dieser ganzen Geschichte, wiedermal die Schwächsten unter uns, Kinder!
Und es ist ein bitter böses Signal, dass hiervon ausgeht!
Schande über diesen "Rechtsstaat"!


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was wurde ihm vorgeworfen?
> 
> Besitz von Kinderpornografie. Und das hat der Mann eingeräumt. Ob er das jetzt als Geständnis sehen will oder nicht, sei jetzt mal dahingesetllt.
> 
> Aber er hat den Besitz solcher Bilder zugebeben. Was willst du denn bitten noch wissen?


Ja, genau das wurde im vorgeworfen. Das habe ich aber auch nie bestritten. Nur konnte man ihm das nicht stichhaltig nachweisen, da er ja die Möglichkeit hatte alle möglichen Beweise zu vernichten oder beiseite zu schaffen. Die Staatsanwaltschaft konnte nur aufgrund der logs des Bundestags Servers ermitteln. Man hat kein einziges Bild bei ihm gefunden! Hätte man was gefunden wäre es sicherlich nicht zu einer Einstellung des Verfahrens gekommen, da wäre er dann nur durch die Anerkennung eines Strafbefehles mit allen Konsequenzen um ein Gerichtsverfahren herum gekommen. Ob es dir passt oder nicht, aber so ist das deutsche Recht.


----------



## m1ch1 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Schon schön wie weit es mit der Unschludsvermutung gekommen ist.

War es nicht vor ein paar jahren schonmal zu mordaufrufen gegen einen Verdächtigen in einer Entführung gekommen, der dan UNSCHULDIG war! 

Egal was der Herr Edathy getan oder nicht getan hat. Was für bilder er auch immer gehabt hat, man konnte ihm nichts nachweisen, und gilt daher als unschuldig. 

@-kaaruzo: Ab wann ist es denn deiner meinung nach Verwerflich?
Wo beginnt Kinderpornografie? allein bei der abbildung nackter kinder? Dann müssen warsch fast alle familien eingesperrt werden, da jeder ein bild seiner nackten kinder besitzen wird.

Es gibt nunmal eine Gesetzliche definition was als Strafbar gilt, und die Bilder in diesem Fall waren anscheinend alle legal (hab dies allerdings nciht überprüft)


Was ich an dieser Thematik viel interessanter finde ist, welche verwebungen und informationsflüße es in der Politik gibt, um Straftaten zu lenken, und somit unliebsame personen aus dem Weg räumen zu können.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Tja, ist schon von Vorteil wenn man einen Chef hat der gut mit dem Bundesinnenminister kann, der ja bekanntlich oberster Chef der Polizei ist.


----------



## yingtao (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Gut, war eigentlich auch schon vorher klar. Was mich allerdings etwas verwundert, ist:
> 
> Wird denn bei allen Plattformen/Portalen, wo man Äußerungen anderer Nutzer liken kann, wirklich jede potentiell mögliche Änderung (sowie das Liken an sich) auch protokolliert? Und wie sicher sind diese Protokolle gegen Manipulationen? Wie lange bleibt sowas gespeichert, bis es überschrieben wird?
> 
> Ich meine, ich rede jetzt nicht mal von der Möglichkeit, das vielleicht Dritte unter meinem Namen etwas im Internetz äußern, möglicherweise sogar mit meiner aktuellen IP (möglich, aber relativ unwahrscheinlich). Aber was ist, wenn ich einen harmlosen Beitrag like, und der Autor seinen Beitrag anschließend um eine potentiell strafbare Äußerung ergänzt? Ohne das ich davon etwas mitbekomme?



Für alle kann man natürlich nicht sprechen aber zumindest Facebook protokolliert alles und es scheint als wenn bisher nichts gelöscht wird. Das mit dem Editieren von Beiträgen ist echt etwas problematisch. Facebook kann sehen wann man was genau geliked hat aber die Verbraucherzentrale hat schon ein mal gefordert das die Likes rückgängig gemacht werden müssen, wenn ein Beitrag editiert wird, da es im Internet Trolle gibt die das ausnutzen um Shitstorms auszulösen oder andere zu mobben.

Der Fall Edathy ist zudem etwas schwierig. Die einzigen "Beweise" die man hat sind die Logs vom Bundestag. Das "Geständnis" beschränkt sich darauf das er die angegebenen Daten runtergeladen hat. Es ist aber kein Eingeständnis das es Kinderpornografische Inhalte waren sondern lediglich Kinder- und Jugenderotik, dessen Besitz nicht strafbar ist. Bei den Dateien aus den Logs handelt es sich auch tatsächlich um Erotikfotos die legal sind. Wäre es wirklich zu einer Verhandlung gekommen wäre Edathy nach aktueller Beweislage als vollkommen unschuldig aus dem Prozess hervor gegangen.

Es ist auch ungewiss ob der verschwundene Dienstlaptop etwas gebracht hätte, da man nur vermutet das dort mehr drauf gewesen wäre, es aber nicht weiß. Vielleicht besaß Edathy nur legale Erotikfotos oder vielleicht auch illegale Pornos. Wir werden es nie erfahren. Was jedoch aufregt ist die milde Strafe. Die 5000€ sind ein Witz und für Edathy keine echte Strafe.


----------



## keinnick (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso Mistgabel und Fackel zu Hause lassen wenn es berechtigt ist sie zu benutzen? Solche Untaten erfordern harte Maßnahmen, und manchmal gehts dann auch auf die alte und rustikale Art!



Die Frage ist: Wer definiert was eine "Untat" ist und wer legt fest, in welchen Fällen "Mistgabeln und Fackeln" (Selbstjustiz) vertretbar wäre? 

Wäre z. B. der Raser, der das kleine spielende Kind oder die schwangere Frau tot fährt, in Deinen Augen ein Fall für Selbstjustiz oder eher für die Gerichte? Oder der Typ der mir den Außenspiegel abgetreten hat, darf ich den mit dem Baseballschläger "bestrafen" und den Schaden danach direkt aus seiner Geldbörse begleichen?

Ich will damit nur sagen, dass die Grenzen für jeden Menschen individuell und sicherlich fließend sind. Ich halte es darum für extrem gefährlich zu sagen, dass Selbstjustiz "in manchen Fällen" in Ordnung sei. Es gibt nicht ohne Grund Gesetze und die werden eben nicht von den Bürgern durchgesetzt. Andernfalls haben wir irgendwann Zustände wie im Wilden Westen.


----------



## KaneTM (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Wieso Mistgabel und Fackel zu Hause lassen wenn es berechtigt ist sie zu benutzen? Solche Untaten erfordern harte Maßnahmen, und manchmal gehts dann auch auf die alte und rustikale Art!
> 
> Jeder kann verschiedene Neigungen haben, ob schwul oder lesbisch, dick oder dünn, braun oder gelb. Aber sobald es Richtung Minderjährige geht hat das nichts mehr mit einer Neigung zu tun sondern mit ner psychische Dysfunktion.




Zum einen bin ich froh, dass es Gesetze gibt, um die Leute mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln wegzusperren, da sowas von unserem Gesetzt als schlimmer angesehen wird, als der Besitz von nicht-so-unbedingt-kinderpornografischen Bildern. Schön, dass das auch für die Leute gilt, die zu Mord und Totschlag aufrufen. Hoffentlich begreifst du irgendwann, dass du gerade etwas viel schreckliches vorschlägst, als Herrn E. überhaupt vorgeworfen wurde. Ich bin gespannt, was du im Spiegel siehst, wenn du und die Leute, die das gleiche denken, endlich merken, dass Ihr Handeln viel Schlimmer als das Handeln eines vermeintlichen (!) Kinderschänders ist.

Und ich darf dich noch kurz korrigieren. Dass, was einen Pädophilen ausmacht, ist keine psychische Dysfunktion. Es ist nicht heilbar und ein Pädophiler hat keine Möglichkeit, eine Liebesbeziehung mit einem Erwachsenen zu führen. Ein Pädophiler ist ein Mensch, der sein Leben lang keine erfüllte Beziehung führen kann. Jedenfalls nicht, ohne andere Leben zu zerstören und im Knast zu landen. Es ist eigentlich so ziemlich das gleiche wie Schwul oder Lesbisch - ein Betroffener hat schlicht keine Wahl, wen er liebt. Genau wie ein hetrosexueller Mann Probleme hätte, eine erfüllte Beziehung mit einem anderen Mann zu führen, geht es einem Pädophilen mit Erwachsenen.


----------



## Murdoch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Was lernen wir daraus :

In Deutschland kann das verunglimpfen eines potentiellen kinderschänders zu strafen führen, potentielle kinderschänder gehen aber leer aus. [emoji6]


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



KaneTM schrieb:


> Und ich darf dich noch kurz korrigieren. Dass, was einen Pädophilen ausmacht, ist keine psychische Dysfunktion. Es ist nicht heilbar und ein Pädophiler hat keine Möglichkeit, eine Liebesbeziehung mit einem Erwachsenen zu führen. Ein Pädophiler ist ein Mensch, der sein Leben lang keine erfüllte Beziehung führen kann. Jedenfalls nicht, ohne andere Leben zu zerstören und im Knast zu landen. Es ist eigentlich so ziemlich das gleiche wie Schwul oder Lesbisch - ein Betroffener hat schlicht keine Wahl, wen er liebt. Genau wie ein hetrosexueller Mann Probleme hätte, eine erfüllte Beziehung mit einem anderen Mann zu führen, geht es einem Pädophilen mit Erwachsenen.



Soll ich jetzt noch Mitleid mit Herrn Edathy haben?

Ohh der arme Pädophile kann keine erfüllte Beziehung führen. Das ist wieder typisch. Täterschutz vor Opferschutz.

Die Kinder auf den Bildern von Herrn Edathy werden bestimmt auch keine erfüllte Beziehung (mehr) führen können. Wegen Perverser, die solche Bilder ordern.

Denn die Nachfrage, schafft das Angebot.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

*Ein Hinweis an dieser Stelle: Es wäre angebracht jetzt wieder einen sachlichen Ton an den Tag zu legen. Bisher lief das Thema ruhig ab und so soll es auch bleiben.*

---

Ein paar Worte von meiner Seite aus: Der Gesetzgeber kann aus der Geschichte durchaus seine Lehren ziehen, auch wenn er bereits versucht hat, das an der falschen Stelle zu erledigen. Anstatt den Wortlaut des fraglichen § 184b und §185c StGB mit ungeklärten Begriffen zu verschärfen, wäre es wohl angebracht die Lücke über den Deal-Paragrafen 153a StPO zu schließen. Der Deal war nämlich nur möglich, weil der Besitz von kinderpornografischen Schriften als Vergehen eingestuft wird und nicht als Verbrechen. Dabei wäre der Schritt eigentlich relativ einfach bzw klein. Für den Besitz kinderpornografischer Schriften sind bereits mindestens drei Monate Freiheitsstrafe fällig. Man müsste das nur heraufschrauben auf ein Jahr, um die Lücke über den § 153a StPO zu schließen.

Die zweite Lehre, die man daraus ziehen sollte, ist den § 153a StPO an sich zu verändern. Schaut man sich nämlich mal den Wortlaut und möglichen "Ersatzleistungen" an, sieht man nichts von einer Geldzahlung, die sich an den wirtschaftlichen Verhältnissen zu orientieren hat. Meistens wird das wohl gemacht, aber beim Fall Edathy habe ich so meine Zweifel. Edathy war von 1998 bis 2014 Bundestagsabgeordneter. 16 Jahre! Der ist mit 29 (!) zum ersten Mal in den Bundestag gewählt worden. Also wirklich gewählt, nicht nur irgendwie hinein gesteckt worden von der Partei. Blöd-Leser wissen wie viel ein Bundestagsabgeordneter im Monat verdient - auch nach dem Ausscheiden. Und dann wird nur eine Zahlung von 5.000 € festgesetzt? Alleine die Kosten für den Anwalt müssen das Dreifache betragen. Das ist so eine Sache, die selbst mich etwas nachdenklich stimmen lässt.


----------



## riedochs (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Eine Krähe hackt der Anderen kein Auge aus. Da wird die fette Qualle von Gabriel im Hinterzimmer schön die Beziehungen spielen gelassen haben. Er kommt günstig aus dem Verfahren und tritt dafür ohne Schwierigkeiten zu machen aus der SPD aus. Jeder normal Bürger wäre für Jahre in den Knast gewandert. Wer an die deutsche Justiz glaubt der glaubt wohl auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann und Osterhasen.

Aber das ist in 3 Wochen alles vergessen und bei der nächsten Wahl werden die meisten die sich jetzt aufregen wieder unsere Staatsraatvorsitzende Merkel und den Lakaien Gabriel wählen. Deutschland ist nun mal inzwischen total verblödet.

Meine Meinung: Leute wie Edathy sollte man an den Eiern aufgehängt auf dem Marktplatz zur Schau stelle als Abschreckung. Alternativ könnte man über Arbeitslager in Sibiren nachdenken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

So wie manche hier die Gesetzeslage sehen muss ein Autofahrer der aus versehen ein Kind das auf die Straße rennt überfährt mit einem Mörder gleichgestellt werden?
Ich befürworte seine Aktion nicht und finde auch das die Strafe anders ausfallen hätte sollen, aber er hat irgendwelche Bilder ( die ja hier wohl niemand gesehen hat ) besessen hat. Auch stand nirgends das er die Bilder selber gemacht hatte oder dafür irgendjemanden verschleppt hatte. Ich meine nur das man die Kirche im Dorf lässt. Sein Ruf ist in der Öffentlichkeit ruiniert und eine Wahl würde er nur gewinnen wenn es um den Führer einer Wattwanderung nach Helgoland geht


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Er hat nicht irgendwelche Bilder besessen. Er hat zugegeben, dass die Vorwürfe der Staatsanwaltschaft (d.h. der Besitz von kinder- bzw. jugendpornografischen Material) zutrifft.

Es ist auch egal, ob er die Bilder selbst gemacht hat. Der Besitz ist strafbar. Und für kinder- bzw. jugendpornografischen Material musste jemand leiden. Das ist Vorsatz, man macht nicht "fahrlässig" Kinderpornografie.

Das Szenario das du hingegen zeichnest (Raser/Kind) ist in 99% aller Fälle Fahrlässigkeit. Den Unteschied erkennst du schon noch?


----------



## aloha84 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ich finde in dem Fall gibt es 2 Sachen, welche bedenklich sind.

1. Das verhältnismäßig geringe Strafmaß, für den Fall dass er Kinderpornografie besaß.
2. Das Verhalten der Staatsanwaltschaft zu Beginn der Ermittlungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



> Es ist auch egal, ob er die Bilder selbst gemacht hat. Der Besitz ist strafbar. Und für kinder- bzw. jugendpornografischen Material musste jemand leiden. Das ist Vorsatz, man macht nicht "fahrlässig" Kinderpornografie.


Ich denke schon wenn er Aktiv daran beteiligt gewesen wäre die Strafe anders ausgesehen hätte.


> Er hat nicht irgendwelche Bilder besessen. Er hat zugegeben, dass die Vorwürfe der Staatsanwaltschaft (d.h. der Besitz von kinder- bzw. jugendpornografischen Material) zutrifft.


Du hast die Bilder gesehen? Ich habe ja nix gesagt was ein Gegenteil darstellt, aber ich kenne die Bilder nicht und kann mir daher kein Urteil erlauben. Dem Gericht hat es als Geständnis gereicht auch wenn er es anders sieht ( das ist sein 2. großer Fehler ).


> Das Szenario das du hingegen zeichnest (Raser/Kind) ist in 99% aller Fälle Fahrlässigkeit.


War schon klar das automatisch der Raser kommt. Mir ging es nicht um den Fall selbst sondern um die Gleichstellung eines Straftatbestandes.


----------



## Beam39 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



> Die Frage ist: Wer definiert was eine "Untat"



In diesem Fall der klare Menschenverstand. Wenn einer Mutter und Kind totfährt weil er zu schnell unterwegs war, dann tat er dies nicht vorsätzlich, oder ohne die Absicht jemanden zu töten.



> Oder der Typ der mir den Außenspiegel abgetreten hat, darf ich den mit dem Baseballschläger "bestrafen" und den Schaden danach direkt aus seiner Geldbörse begleichen



Würde ich, falls ich ihn dabei erwischen sollte, am Liebsten tun.  Sollte ich so jemanden tatsächlich erwischen, bin ich mir sicher, er würde wegrennen. Ich würde ihm hinterherrennen, ihn auf den Boden schmeißen, ihm eine schmieren und die Polizei rufen. Wäre Genugtuung genug. 

Aber auch bei dem Beispiel passen die Verhältnisse nicht. Es is nen Kerl der dir aus Wut oder aus Langeweile den Spiegel abgeschlagen hat. Nicht jemand der deinem Kind ins Gesicht trat.

Ich finde jegliche Verbrechen an Kindern bzw. faktisch schwächeren einfach nur geistesgestört. Solche Verbrechen MÜSSEN, in meinen Augen, deutlich deutlich härter bestraft werden. Denn die Urteile die in Deutschland größtenteils gesprochen werden sind nen schlechter Witz.


Und einige hier brauchen nicht den "Gegen-den-Strom-Schwimmer" spielen, und ihren vermeintlichen Unmut über den Shitstorm im Internet gegen Edathy ausdrücken.

Mir gehen auch viele Shitstorms gegen den Strich, fast alle. Aber bei einer glasklaren Sache wie Verbrechen an Kindern sollten auch beim letzten die Synapsen *klick* machen.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> *Ein Hinweis an dieser Stelle: Es wäre angebracht jetzt wieder einen sachlichen Ton an den Tag zu legen. Bisher lief das Thema ruhig ab und so soll es auch bleiben.*
> 
> ---
> 
> ...





aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich finde in dem Fall gibt es 2 Sachen, welche bedenklich sind.
> 
> 1. *Das verhältnismäßig geringe Strafmaß.*
> 2. Das Verhalten der Staatsanwaltschaft zu Beginn der Ermittlungen.



Es wurde kein Urteil gefällt, das Verfahren wurde eingestellt. Die niedrige Summe könnte sich aus der geringen Beweislast der Staatsanwaltschaft ergeben. Selbst wenn es zu einem Prozess gekommen wäre, hätte Edathy keine harte Strafe erwartet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er hat nicht irgendwelche Bilder besessen. Er hat zugegeben, dass die Vorwürfe der Staatsanwaltschaft (d.h. der Besitz von kinder- bzw. jugendpornografischen Material) zutrifft.
> 
> Es ist auch egal, ob er die Bilder selbst gemacht hat. Der Besitz ist strafbar. Und für kinder- bzw. jugendpornografischen Material musste jemand leiden. Das ist Vorsatz, man macht nicht "fahrlässig" Kinderpornografie.
> 
> Das Szenario das du hingegen zeichnest (Raser/Kind) ist in 99% aller Fälle Fahrlässigkeit. Den Unteschied erkennst du schon noch?



Ob das Material, welches Herr Edathy besaß, als kinderpornographisch einzuordnen ist werden wir nie erfahren, weil der Prozess nicht zu Ende geführt wurde. Nur weil die Staatsanwaltschaft dies behauptet, muss es noch lange nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen. Herr Edathy hat jedenfalls nicht zugegeben kinderpornographisches Material besessen zu haben. Nach neuer Rechtslage wäre der Prozess sicherlich anders ausgegangen.

Edathy vor Gericht - Von Vorverurteilung und Geheimnisverrat


----------



## merhuett (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Durch kauf von made in China Produkten schade ich auch Menschen und unterstütze Kinderarbeit. Wo Nachfrage da auch Anbieter. 
Und was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Ich hab den Prozess nicht wirklich aktiv verfolgt, aber hat besagte Person wirklich diesen "Akt" selbst vollzogen? Ich dachte bisher, er hätte sich belastendes Material (Bilder, Videos) auf den Rechner gezogen, also quasi ein Konsument, kein Täter. Ich bin verwirrt



Von Taten war zu keinem Zeitpunkt der Rede. Um genau zu sein beschränken sich alle genannten Beispiele auf Fotos ohne Manipulation der Kinder bzw. (mehrheitlich) Jugendlichen - also abgesehen von der ggf. expliziten Wahl der Bildausschnitte nichts schlimmeres, als in den meisten Familienalben zu finden ist.




Beam39 schrieb:


> Und jetzt denk mal einen Augenblick nach und versetz dich in die Zeit wo du noch zwischen 6-12 Jahre alt warst. Hättest du dich ernsthaft für Geld bei irgendeinem wildfremden Kerl NACKT vor die Linse gestellt?



Wenn die Erziehung nicht extrem verklemmt war, dürften die meisten 6 Jährigen noch kein starkes Schamgefühl haben und sind durchaus bereit, sich vor anderen Personen auszuziehen - vollkommen egal, ob um im Schlamm zu spielen oder weil sie dafür den Gegenwert größerer Mengen Schokolade erhalten. Bedenklich ist da imho tatsächlich weniger die Wirkung auf die Kinder, als vielmehr die finanzielle Belohnung der Fotografen mit ihren höchst fragwürdigen Motivationen.




Murdoch schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus :
> 
> In Deutschland kann das verunglimpfen eines potentiellen kinderschänders zu strafen führen, potentielle kinderschänder gehen aber leer aus. [emoji6]



Das ist nun einmal das Grundprinzip eines modernen Rechtsstaates: Verurteilt wird, wer etwas schlechtes macht. Nicht jemand, dem man unterstellt, dass er vielleicht eventuell was schlechtes machen könnte.


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Naja, typisch für unser Rechtssystem.

Je weiter man oben steht, umso mehr Augen werden zugedrückt.

Da spielt es letztendlich keine Rolle mehr,

wie pervers man ist. 

Hätte das ein "nicht Bundestagsabgeordneter" abgezogen,

würde die Strafe wohl bedeutend höher ausfallen.


----------



## Quat (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nun einmal das Grundprinzip eines modernen Rechtsstaates: Verurteilt wird, wer etwas schlechtes macht. Nicht jemand, dem man unterstellt, dass er vielleicht eventuell was schlechtes machen könnte.



Oder in diesem Falle, die klare Verhinderung der Feststellung! Zum einen im Vorhinein und im "verkunkeltem" Verfahren noch mal.
Ist es denn nicht eher so, dass hier zu viel Wissen über "Dreck am Stecken" unterwegs ist?


----------



## keinnick (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, typisch für unser Rechtssystem.
> 
> Je weiter man oben steht, umso mehr Augen werden zugedrückt.
> 
> ...



Das weiß ja niemand. Es ist vermutlich nicht bekannt, wie viele ähnliche Fälle jährlich verhandelt werden, die nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen weil der Beschuldigte nicht MdB ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Umreißt das Problem recht gut.

Sebastian Edathy: Der Skandal hinter der Geschichte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Spinal (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ich habe den Eindruck, manche Leute machen sich gar keine Gedanken über den Missbrauch von Kindern (zb. Edathy). Wie schon geschrieben wurde, das Angebot gibt es nur wegen der Nachfrage, also jeder der nach solchem Material sucht, dafür bezahlt usw. missbraucht indirekt Kinder. Wie kann man da nur von einer Hexenjagd reden. Wie kann man nur von Unschuld sprechen. Und ich befürchte glatt, der Mann wird nochmal in die Politik gehen oder einen anderen gut bezahlten Job bekommen.
Ich meine, es muss furchtbar sein, mit solchen Neigungen zu leben. Wie verhält man sich wenn man nur sexuelle Befriedigung findet, wenn man an Kinder denkt? Aber die Lösung kann nicht die sein, die Edathy offensichtlich gewählt hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Erziehung nicht extrem verklemmt war, dürften die meisten 6 Jährigen noch kein starkes Schamgefühl haben und sind durchaus bereit, sich vor anderen Personen auszuziehen - vollkommen egal, ob um im Schlamm zu spielen oder weil sie dafür den Gegenwert größerer Mengen Schokolade erhalten. Bedenklich ist da imho tatsächlich weniger die Wirkung auf die Kinder, als vielmehr die finanzielle Belohnung der Fotografen mit ihren höchst fragwürdigen Motivationen.



Ich finde das sehr kurzsichtig gedacht. Denn irgendwo ist bei jedem eine Schamgrenze und ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass diese auch schnell überschritten wird. Zudem ist die Frage, was das Kind mit 16 oder 23 darüber denkt, wenn es sich an Onkel Harry erinnert, der verdächtig oft die Kinder im Swimming Pool gefilmt hat und immer wollte, dass sie nackt sind.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Adi1 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



keinnick schrieb:


> Das weiß ja niemand. Es ist vermutlich nicht bekannt, wie viele ähnliche Fälle jährlich verhandelt werden, die nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen weil der Beschuldigte nicht MdB ist.




Darum geht es jetzt nicht. 

Jetzt geht es nur darum, dass dieser Abgeordneter alle Untersuchungsausschüsse usw. belogen hat.

Das ist nicht tragbar. 

Von daher verstehe ich diese Geigelgeldstrafe nicht. 

Werden denn diesen Hansel seine Bezüge gestrichen?

Nee, einmal im Bundestag, und Narrenfreiheit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Quat schrieb:


> Oder in diesem Falle, die klare Verhinderung der Feststellung! Zum einen im Vorhinein und im "verkunkeltem" Verfahren noch mal.
> Ist es denn nicht eher so, dass hier zu viel Wissen über "Dreck am Stecken" unterwegs ist?



Das sich im Umfeld diverse dubiose Dinge ereignet haben, stimmt - aber so etwas kann und darf ein Gericht nicht dem Beschuldigten anhängen.




Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde das sehr kurzsichtig gedacht. Denn irgendwo ist bei jedem eine Schamgrenze und ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass diese auch schnell überschritten wird. Zudem ist die Frage, was das Kind mit 16 oder 23 darüber denkt, wenn es sich an Onkel Harry erinnert, der verdächtig oft die Kinder im Swimming Pool gefilmt hat und immer wollte, dass sie nackt sind.



Vermutlich werden sie dann keine positiven Gedanken über diesen haben, ja. Und aus gutem Grund wird die Veröffentlichung von Bildern ohne qualifizierte Zustimmung der darauf Abgebildeten (die es bei Kindern nicht geben kann) von einigen Leuten abgelehnt - erst recht bei derart (eigentlich) privaten. Aber von Natur aus gibt es nun einmal kein Schamgefühl und solange es nicht anerzogen wurde, denkt sich das Kind nichts (schlechtes) dabei. Wenn es erst viel später, als Jugendlicher oder Erwachsener realisiert, was im Hintergrund abgelaufen ist, droht auch keine Traumatisierung von Kindern.
Das ändert nichts daran, dass solche Fotografen und deren Unterstützung verwerflich sind. Aber man sollte nicht zwangsfreie Fotografien in einen Topf mit Vergewaltigungen schmeißen, wie einige das hier machen.


----------



## MOD6699 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Schwieriges Thema. Früher war ich auch der selben Meinung wie die Allgemeinheit, bis ich mal über ein Projekt in der Charite in Berlin gelesen habe und dort ein Pädophiler ein Interview gab. Mag schwer einzuvernehmen sein aber im Grunde ist es eine sexuelle Gesinnung wie Homosexuelle oder auch Heteros haben. Die gesellschaftliche Ächtung ist da natürlich fehl am Platz. Viel mehr sollte man es in die Richtung bewegen, dass Kinder nunmal nicht im Alter sind zu entscheiden, was sie da tun bzw. was da mit ihnen gemacht wird. Das es zu Gewaltandrohung kommt ist in unsrer heutigen Gesellschaft leider schon standart. Ich hoffe das die Justiz hier hart durchgreift gegen diese "Idioten". Niemand sollte sich wegen seiner sexuellen Orentierung angegriffen fühlen. Problem ist halt das durch den Konsum solcher Bilder eben auch der Kinderhandel und die sexuelle Ausbeute von Kindern gefördert wird. Wie schon gesagt ein sehr schweres Thema. Übrigens ist das der Grund warum er so rumziemt. Er weiß nicht was er falsch gemacht hat, wie das eben auch keine Schwulen machen wenn sie Schwulenpornos schauen oder Heteros. Sie sind einfach so.


----------



## Murdoch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ja Massenmörder und Psychopathen sind auch so. 

Lassen wir mal alle ihre Begierden ausleben. 

Da kann man doch nicht eingreifen... Die sind eben so.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Herr Augstein hatves heute auf SPON so ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## jamie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten Tagen sehr viele Selbstjustiz-Aufrufe bei Facebook gesehen...



Auch hier Forum.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Ja Massenmörder und Psychopathen sind auch so.
> 
> Lassen wir mal alle ihre Begierden ausleben.
> 
> Da kann man doch nicht eingreifen... Die sind eben so.



Na klar, jeder Psychopath ist ein potentieller Verbrecher und zwischen *Mördern* und psychisch kranken Menschen gibt es keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Amon schrieb:


> Herr Augstein hatves heute auf SPON so ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht.



*Reusper*

Ne, dieser Mann liegt meiner Ansicht nach immer und ausnahmslos daneben, egal welches Thema.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Split99999 schrieb:


> *Reusper*
> 
> Ne, dieser Mann liegt meiner Ansicht nach immer und ausnahmslos daneben, egal welches Thema.  [emoji14]


Ich stimme auch nicht immer mit ihm über ein, aber da muss ich ihm ausnahmsweise mal recht geben.


----------



## Beam39 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



> Das sich im Umfeld diverse dubiose Dinge ereignet haben, stimmt - aber so etwas kann und darf ein Gericht nicht dem Beschuldigten anhängen.



Aber er unterstützt diese dubiosen Dinge doch in dem er nicht nur die selben krankhaften Neigungen aufweist, sondern für diese Dinge auch noch zahlt. Und genau das MUSS man dem Beschuldigten anhängen. Er zahlt dafür das sowas passiert.

Da es immer ziemlich schwierig ist solche Geschäfte aufzudecken wäre es demher ein kollektiver Schritt nach vorne auch nur den kleinsten Erwerb solcher krankhaften Dinge aufs härteste zu bestrafen. Wenn der Rechtsstaat sich nicht in der Lage dazu sieht gegen den Kern vorzugehen muss eben außen angefangen werden.

Für mich sind, in diesem Fall, Erwerbende genau so Schuldige wie die Anbieter.


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Beißreflex. Wenn ich sage Homosexualität ist krankhaft geht man auch mir Mistgabeln auf mich los.

Nochmal, das Gericht konnte nur auf Basis der vorliegenden Beweise argumentieren, und die waren ziemlich dünn. Warum und wieso das so war, das sollte man mal überprüfen aber das wird wohl nie passieren.


----------



## jamie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Aber er unterstützt diese dubiosen Dinge doch in dem er nicht nur die selben krankhaften Neigungen aufweist, sondern für diese Dinge auch noch zahlt. Und genau das MUSS man dem Beschuldigten anhängen. Er zahlt dafür das sowas passiert.
> 
> Da es immer ziemlich schwierig ist solche Geschäfte aufzudecken wäre es demher ein kollektiver Schritt nach vorne auch nur den kleinsten Erwerb solcher krankhaften Dinge aufs härteste zu bestrafen. Wenn der Rechtsstaat sich nicht in der Lage dazu sieht gegen den Kern vorzugehen muss eben außen angefangen werden.
> 
> Für mich sind, in diesem Fall, Erwerbende genau so Schuldige wie die Anbieter.



Und mit welchen Konsequenzen?
Das soziale Abschlachten Edathys, all der offene Hass, die Anfeindung und Drohungen und dann dazu noch Kriminalisierung des Besitz solchen Materials - denkst du, dass das wirklich hilft? Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir hier von "harmlosen" Material reden (also keinen Pornos, sondern einfach Bilder kleiner Kinder, wie man sie z.B. aus dem Bekanntenkreis möglicherweise auch selber besitzt), die Kriminalisierung allein deswegen schon bescheuert wäre, solltest du dich fragen, inwiefern es der Sache dient. Wir reden hier von Triebtätern. Die stehen nicht auf kleine Jungs, weil sie das toll finden und gerne möchten. Damit zu leben ist eher eine Bürde, Selbsthass ist für solche Menschen wahrscheinlich kein unbedeutendes Thema. Auch sie wissen ja, was Missbrauch für ein Kind bedeuten würde. Das Leben ist für also ein steter Kampf gegen ihren Trieb. Und wenn es diesen Trieb gibt, dann damit auch die Gefahr, dass tatsächlich (was z.B. bei Edathy nicht der Fall war) Kinder irgendwann zu schaden kommen, die Menschen zu Tätern werden. D.h., dass wir unbedingt verhindern müssen, dass diese Menschen zu Tätern werden - im eigenen Interesse. Dazu gehört, dass wir den Menschen helfen, mit der Bürde dieses Triebs zu leben, dass wir sie nicht ausschließen aus der Mitte der Gesellschaft, dass wir sie aufnehmen, damit sie sich nicht als Aussätzige fühlen. Wir müssen sie psychologisch betreuen. Und nochmal konkret zu dem Material: wir reden hier wie gesagt von ganz normalen Fotos von kleinen Kindern. Meine Eltern haben auch Fotos von mir gemacht, als ich klein war. Und als kleines Kind läuft man nun auch mal oft nackt herum. Wir reden also von Bildern, bei deren Herstellung keine Kinder zu schaden kommen. Was ist dir lieber? Dass Pädophile solche Fotos als eine Art Ventil nutzen, um ihren Trieb zu kontrollieren, oder sie auf kalten Entzug zu setzen und zu riskieren, dass dann wirklich Kinder zu Schaden kommen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Solche Leute gehören aber nicht geschützt, in die Mitte aufgenommen oder dergleichen. Ich muss bei den ganzen Verteidigern von Herrn Edathy einfach mal unterstellen, dass sie wahlweise keine eigenen Kinder oder keine kleinen Geschwistern, Nichten/Neffen oder Cousins/Cousinen haben.

Diese Neigung ist zurecht in der Gesellschaft geachtet. Außerdem reden wir hier nicht von harmlosen Bildern. Die kanadischen Behörden (von wo das ja alles ausging) haben einen Kinderpornoring gesprengt. Nichts lustige aufnahmen nackt am Strand.

Diese Leute gehören eingesperrt, und zwar nicht im eigenen Interesse, sondern im Schutzintersse der Bevölkerung.


----------



## jamie (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solche Leute gehören aber nicht geschützt, in die Mitte aufgenommen oder dergleichen. Ich muss bei den ganzen Verteidigern von Herrn Edathy einfach mal unterstellen, dass sie wahlweise keine eigenen Kinder oder keine kleinen Geschwistern, Nichten/Neffen oder Cousins/Cousinen haben.
> 
> Diese Neigung ist zurecht in der Gesellschaft geachtet. Außerdem reden wir hier nicht von harmlosen Bildern. Die kanadischen Behörden (von wo das ja alles ausging) haben einen Kinderpornoring gesprengt. Nichts lustige aufnahmen nackt am Strand.
> 
> Diese Leute gehören eingesperrt, und zwar nicht im eigenen Interesse, sondern im Schutzintersse der Bevölkerung.



Herr Edathy hat aber eben keine solchen Aufnahmen besessen, sonst wäre die Sache vor Gericht auch ganz anders ausgegangen.
Und ich "verteidige" hier nicht Herrn Edathy, sondern es geht mir um eine Reflexion im eigenen Interesse - eben WEIL ich kleine Geschwister, Cousins, Cousinen, usw habe.
Es ist in unserem Interesse, dass diese Menschen keine Täter werden und das erreich wir nicht, indem wir sie ausschließen, sondern indem wir ihnen helfen.
Du sagst "sperrt alle Pedos ein". Und wie gedenkst du das zu machen? haben die einen Stempel auf der Stirn? Eher nicht, ne? Und wie dann? Auf frischer Tat? Dann ist einem Kind schon was passiert. Und das wollen wir doch gerade verhindern!


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Er hat es doch zugegeben, dass die Vorwürfe der Staatsanwaltschaft (Besitz von kinderpornografischen Material) zutreffen. 

Du willst es verhindern? Dann müsstest du doch gerade dafür sein, das Besitzer von Kinderpornografie eingesperrt werden. Noch haben die nichts gemacht. Aber sie haben ihren kranken Charakter bereits offenbart. Zum Schutz der Gesellschaft, gehören solche Leute eingesperrt.

Und klar, kannst du nicht jede Triebtat verhindern. Aber man könnte jeden Triebtäter lebenslänglich (damit meine ich, dass der dann auch bitte im Knast bleibt, bis er stirbt) einsperren. Das verhindert zumindest eine Zweittat des selben Täters (was leider auch viel zu häufig in Deutschland vorkommt).


----------



## Ruptet (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ja, Resozialisierung lässt grüßen


----------



## merhuett (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er hat es doch zugegeben, dass die Vorwürfe der Staatsanwaltschaft (Besitz von kinderpornografischen Material) zutreffen.



Die Staatsanwaltschaft sagt, es sei solches Material! Was genau zu sehen ist, weißt du nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Wollt ihr die Bilder alle sichten, oder wie soll ich diesen Einwand (der ja shcon mehrfach kam) verstehen?

Was ist denn bitte an dem Begriff * kinderpornografisches * Material, nicht zu verstehen? Denkst du etwa die kanadischen Behörden hätten das BKA wegen ein paar harmloser Nacktaufnahmen informiert?


----------



## Amon (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Die kanadischen Behörden haben dass BKA informiert weil deutsche Staatsbürger auf der Liste standen. Deswegen und wegen nichts anderem.


----------



## merhuett (5. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wollt ihr die Bilder alle sichten, oder wie soll ich diesen Einwand (der ja shcon mehrfach kam) verstehen?
> 
> Was ist denn bitte an dem Begriff * kinderpornografisches * Material, nicht zu verstehen? Denkst du etwa die kanadischen Behörden hätten das BKA wegen ein paar harmloser Nacktaufnahmen informiert?



Es gab eine Liste mit Namen auf denen Edathy erst nicht auffiel da nur grob gesichtet wurde. Diese Namen waren Namen auf einer Kundenliste des Anbieters solchen Materials.


----------



## Murdoch (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solche Leute gehören aber nicht geschützt, in die Mitte aufgenommen oder dergleichen. Ich muss bei den ganzen Verteidigern von Herrn Edathy einfach mal unterstellen, dass sie wahlweise keine eigenen Kinder oder keine kleinen Geschwistern, Nichten/Neffen oder Cousins/Cousinen haben.
> 
> Diese Neigung ist zurecht in der Gesellschaft geachtet. Außerdem reden wir hier nicht von harmlosen Bildern. Die kanadischen Behörden (von wo das ja alles ausging) haben einen Kinderpornoring gesprengt. Nichts lustige aufnahmen nackt am Strand.
> 
> Diese Leute gehören eingesperrt, und zwar nicht im eigenen Interesse, sondern im Schutzintersse der Bevölkerung.


Also wenn ich wieder an den Spruch denke: eine krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus, dann kann ich bei den seltsamen Argumenten und Fürsprechern hier nur an 2 Möglichkeiten denken :

- diese Leute sind selber von dem Ufer und fühlen sich selbst angegriffen 
- diese Leute wollen einfach mal wieder dagegen argumentieren. Also Internet Foren Krankheit. 

Es gibt für mich absolut keinen Grund für solch Leute zu sprechen oder Partei zu ergreifen. 

Jeder soll das machen was er für richtig hält. 

Selbst wenn homosexuelle auch psychisch krank sein sollten, so ist diesen ein völlig anständiges ausleben ihrer "Neigung" möglich. 

Ich habe noch keine Kinder, ich würde jedoch trotzdem eine Petition zur Einführung historischer Verurteilungsmaßnahmen unterschreiben.


----------



## merhuett (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Murdoch schrieb:


> - diese Leute sind selber von dem Ufer und fühlen sich selbst angegriffen
> - diese Leute wollen einfach mal wieder dagegen argumentieren. Also Internet Foren Krankheit.



Sehr gut. Nur weil man gegen Meinung B ist, steht man sofort hinter Meinung A.


----------



## Captn (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



merhuett schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Nur weil man gegen Meinung B ist, steht man sofort hinter Meinung A.



Es is trotzdem schlichtweg unbegreiflich, wie man für so einen Menschen auch noch Partei ergreifen kann. Aber wahrscheinlich ist er ja nur psychisch krank und benötigt Hilfe. 
Sein Amt hat er bestimmt auch zufällig in der Lotterie gewonnen....

Der einzige Grund, warum das Verfahren für den Herrn Edathy so glimpflich ausgegangen ist, liegt für mich darin, dass höchstwahrscheinlich einige Politiker um ihre Karriere fürchteten und man schließlich kurzer Hand eine Einstellung erwirkt hat.

Das sieht man ebenfalls sehr oft bei Verfahren gegen kriminelle Banden. Da wird der Vorfall mal ganz schnell unter Tisch gekehrt, weil gewisse Drohungen ausgesprochen werden.

Als persönliches Fazit kann ich aus dieser Affäre nur folgendes für mich ziehen: "Edathy, Vorreiter zur Legalisierung von Kinderpornografie". Da die Grünen bereits ähnliches forderten, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass irgendein Vollpfosten auch noch auf die blöde Idee kommt.
Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich in welchem Verhältnis unsere Rechtssprechung steht .


----------



## MOD6699 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Stimmt ich vergas, Polemik löst jedes Problem!


----------



## MOD6699 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Und bzgl. Murdochs Kommentar (ich kann meine Beiträge leider immer noch nicht bearbeiten daher der Doppelpost) ist es doch gleich viel leichter jeden PC Spieler als Killerspieler abzustempeln...


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Also wenn ich wieder an den Spruch denke: eine krähe hackt der anderen kein Auge aus, dann kann ich bei den seltsamen Argumenten und Fürsprechern hier nur an 2 Möglichkeiten denken :
> 
> - diese Leute sind selber von dem Ufer und fühlen sich selbst angegriffen
> - diese Leute wollen einfach mal wieder dagegen argumentieren. Also Internet Foren Krankheit.
> ...



Das was du hier beschreibst nennt sich Lynchjustiz. Und die Fürsprecher, die du hier versuchst zu beleidigen, verteidigen die Grundlage unserer Gesellschaft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Leute die solche Neigungen haben, könnte man ganz legal auf Grundlage unserer Gesellschaft einsperren. Man stellt die schwere der Schuld fest, und es wird halt immer wieder festgestellt, dass sie eine Gefahr darstellen.

Dann könnte man sie lebenslänglich einsperren. Die Gesellschaft wäre Geschützt (bei Triebtäter zumindest vor Wiederholungstaten) und dem Recht wäre auch genüge getan.

Das hat mich Lynchjustiz nichts zu tun.


----------



## MOD6699 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Das Problem ist wo das endet? Mein Killerspielargument war ja nicht ganz hirnlos gewählt. Zudem zählt das leider für jeden 2. Mann (Frauen hinterherpfeifen, etc.) wo fängt man an? Wo hört man auf?


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Frauen hinterherpfeifen ist also das selbe wie Pädophile?

Man lernt hier nie aus.


----------



## Murdoch (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist wo das endet? Mein Killerspielargument war ja nicht ganz hirnlos gewählt. Zudem zählt das leider für jeden 2. Mann (Frauen hinterherpfeifen, etc.) wo fängt man an? Wo hört man auf?


Viel mehr Blödsinn habe ich im Netz noch nicht gelesen. 

Wie kann man Video Spiele mit den absolut essentiellen Bedürfnissen einer jeden Spezies vergleichen?


----------



## der-sack88 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Der Lynchmob auf Facebook usw. ist für mich genau so widerlich wie das, was man Edathy vorwirft. Lasst uns einfach auf alles scheißen, was wir uns in den letzten Jahrhunderten erarbeitet haben. Der Verdacht reicht aus, wer braucht schon Beweise? Einfach hängen den Typ und gut ist. Natürlich war das, was man ihm nachweisen kann, zwar widerlich, zu diesem Zeitpunkt aber nicht strafbar. Egal, er hat ja angeblich auch richtige Kinderpornos besessen, also gleich mal hängen das Schwein.

Wenn ich sowas schon lese, "Partei ergreifen" für Edathy. Gehts noch? Nur weil man es nicht in Ordnung findet, dass im Internet zu Mord und Todschlag aufgerufen wird, ist man auf der Seite von Pädophilen? Waren dann diejenigen, die hier nach Selbstjustiz schreien auch dafür, den 17-jährigen plattzumachen, der in Emden fälschlicherweise für einen Mord verhaftet wurde, den er nicht beging, und danach von der Polizei vor dem Pöbel beschützt werden musste? Und da gings immerhin um Mord, und nicht um Bilder, die jeder daheim hat, wenn auch zu einem anderen Zweck.
Einfach bei jedem Verdacht drauflospöbeln und nach Rache, und nicht anderes ist das, schreien: ich dachte dass hätte wir hier in Europa überwunden. Aber mittlerweile wundert mich eh nichts mehr. In Zeiten, wo man gesamtgesellschaftliche Probleme wieder immer mehr auf Minderheiten ablädt passt Selbstjustiz super ins Bild. Bloß nicht nachdenken, möglichst draufhauen und wenn überhaupt erst danach fragen stellen. Man man man, Teile der Gesellschaft kotzen mich wirklich an.


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Wenn man einmal betrachtet, wie die ganze Geschichte ins Rollen gekommen ist,

könnte man schon vermuten, dass da einige Seilschaften eine Rolle gespielt haben könnten. 

Bei den ersten Gerüchten, sage Edathy, er würde in dieser Szene ermitteln,

obwohl das eine Sache der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist. 

Ziemlich zeitgleich verschwindet sein Diensthandy und seinen Laptop meldet er als gestohlen. 

Solche Zufälle sind relativ unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Was macht der große Nazi-Jäger des Bundestags, Edathy, mit Bildern und oder Videos von entkleideten Minderjährigen aus schlechten Verhältnissen? Bestimmt nackte Jungen, die posieren.
Natürlich kommt man als Bundesgünstling glimpflich aus er Sache raus, wie dumm und hochtrabend man sich auch anstellt. Ist Edathy in seinen NSU "Ermittlungen" letztendlich an Tino Brandt geraten, der ihm die Bilder großzügigst zur Verfügung gestellt hat? Die Verwerflichkeit des Ganzen kennt jedenfalls keine Grenzen.


----------



## merhuett (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man einmal betrachtet, wie die ganze Geschichte ins Rollen gekommen ist,
> 
> könnte man schon vermuten, dass da einige Seilschaften eine Rolle gespielt haben könnten.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich betrunken Auto fahre, es schaffe zu Fuß vor der Polizei zu flüchten und dann nach 10 Stunden kommentarlos wieder auftauche passiert mir was ? Nix.
Und warum? Weil es keinen stichhaltigen Beweis gibt.

Und wenn er ein ganzes NAS nacheinander in die Mikrowelle steckt um Daten zu vernichten, darf man auch kein Urteil fällen aufgrund von "hätte, könnte, müsste".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solche Leute gehören aber nicht geschützt, in die Mitte aufgenommen oder dergleichen. Ich muss bei den ganzen Verteidigern von Herrn Edathy einfach mal unterstellen, dass sie wahlweise keine eigenen Kinder oder keine kleinen Geschwistern, Nichten/Neffen oder Cousins/Cousinen haben.
> 
> Diese Neigung ist zurecht in der Gesellschaft geachtet. Außerdem reden wir hier nicht von harmlosen Bildern. Die kanadischen Behörden (von wo das ja alles ausging) haben einen Kinderpornoring gesprengt. Nichts lustige aufnahmen nackt am Strand.
> 
> Diese Leute gehören eingesperrt, und zwar nicht im eigenen Interesse, sondern im Schutzintersse der Bevölkerung.


Wo fängt denn Pornografie an? Auch mit den Verteidigern die du hier siehst bist du auf dem Holzweg. Die Masse sieht es eben nicht so mittelalterlich wo sofort jeder der sich was zu schulden kommen lässt am besten gleich den Kopf verliert.
Ich betone nochmal das ich die Sache nicht gutheiße und die Bestrafung durchaus höher hätte ausfallen dürfen. Es gibt nun mal eine Differenzierung bei dem Straftatbestand was auch richtig ist wie auch jedem eine Bewährung für ein normales Leben zugesprochen werden sollte ( bei extremen Straftaten sehe ich es auch nicht ein ) und wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte an dem Begriff * kinderpornografisches * Material, nicht zu verstehen? Denkst du etwa die kanadischen Behörden hätten das BKA wegen ein paar harmloser Nacktaufnahmen informiert?



Äh - ja. Das ist durchaus im Bereich des mögliche. Wenn man den Begriff "Kinderpornographie" im juristischen Sinne verwendet (und das tun Gerichte nun einmal), dann müssen es noch nicht einmal Nacktaufnahmen gewesen sein. Auch wenn bei der übermittelten Liste sicherlich härteres Material mit dabei war (aber eben nicht unbedingt in Zusammenhang mit Edathy):

"Kinderpornos" de jure sind für die deutsche Rechtssprechung unter anderem bereits
"Darstellungen, die ... teilweise unbekleidete Kinder in unnatürlich geschlechtsbetonter Körperhaltung ... zeigen"

§ 184b StGB Verbreitung, Erwerb und Besitz kinderpornographischer Schriften - dejure.org

Foto einer 10 Jährigen im Bikini, die eine den Brustbereich betonende Pose einnimmt, wie sie ihr in Werbung, Fernsehen, Shows... tagtäglich vorgemacht wird?
Kinderpornografie.

Aufnahme eines 8 jährigen in Badehose, mit ""imposant"" geschwellter Brust, der sich "cool" an den Sack greift, wie sein Rapper-Idol?
Kinderpornographie.

Was man auf diverse Kinder-Miss-Wahlen, wie sie zunehmend auch in Deutschland üblich werden, ablichten könnte, will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Und da Aufnahmen von "unbekleidetem Gesäß oder Genitalien von Kindern" vollkommen ungeachtet der Körperhaltung oder sonstigem Kontext vom §184 erfasst werden, sind auch sämtliche Aufnahmen von nackten Kindern am Strand (was in Europa ja auch abseits von FKK durchaus kein seltener Anblick ist) ...? Eben:
Kinderpornos.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - ja. Das ist durchaus im Bereich des mögliche. Wenn man den Begriff "Kinderpornographie" im juristischen Sinne verwendet (und das tun Gerichte nun einmal), dann müssen es noch nicht einmal Nacktaufnahmen gewesen sein. Auch wenn bei der übermittelten Liste sicherlich härteres Material mit dabei war (aber eben nicht unbedingt in Zusammenhang mit Edathy):
> 
> "Kinderpornos" de jure sind für die deutsche Rechtssprechung unter anderem bereits
> "Darstellungen, die ... teilweise unbekleidete Kinder in unnatürlich geschlechtsbetonter Körperhaltung ... zeigen"
> ...


Naja, dein erstes Beispiel finde ich übertrieben und gehört wohl eher zum "Posing", da der Gesetzgeber ja eine "unnatürlich geschlechtsbetonte Körperhaltung" vorraussetzt.
Im Fall Edathy läßt sich das allerdings präzisieren.

*Til Schweiger zum Fall Edathy*
"Ich bin wütend. Hier kommt jemand, der zugegeben hat, sich Bilder kleiner Jungen aus dem Internet heruntergeladen zu haben, mit einer Einstellung des Verfahrens davon. Das, befürchte ich, muss doch jedem Pädophilen Mut machen.

Ich habe den Fall relativ genau verfolgt. Und natürlich weiß ich um den Abschlussbericht des Landeskriminalamts Niedersachsen, der im Frühjahr 2014 an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hannover ging. Da ist die Rede vom Nachweis, dass allein im November 2013 mindestens 21 Bilddateien kinderpornographischen Inhalts über Sebastian Edathys Laptop aufgerufen worden waren. Das Ganze fand im Deutschen Bundestag statt.

Und dann wurde in seiner Wohnung eine CD mit 45 angeblich jugendpornographischen Videos und Hefte mit angeblich jugendpornographischen Bildern gefunden. Es ging um Aufnahmen von unbekleideten Minderjährigen. Jungs, zwölf Jahre alt, unter anderem aus Russland. Edathy war Kunde einer kanadischen Firma, die auch Filme nackter Kinder aus Brandenburg verkaufte. Gedreht von einem polizeibekannten Pädophilen aus Berlin."
Til Schweiger über Sebastian Edathy: "Ihr larmoyantes Verhalten ist zum Kotzen" - Panorama | STERN.DE


----------



## Panzergrenadier (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier Amon, nur für dich:
> 
> Sebastian Edathy will kein Geständnis abgelegt haben
> 
> ...



Nein hat er eben nicht. Du und einige Medien interpretieren da zu viel hinein. Solange man nicht den Wortlaut einsehen kann ist deine Vermutung und die der FAZ und anderen Medien falsch. Hierzu ein Artikel des Spiegels, der das erklärt:
Sebastian Edathy hat Schuld laut Strafrechtler nicht eingestanden

Der Link der FAZ sagt auch nichts dazu aus, was genau Edathy gesagt außer: "Ich habe eingesehen, dass ich einen Fehler begangen habe". Daraus lässt sich nicht schließen, dass er Bilder besessen hat, die gegen das Strafrecht verstoßen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ich frage mich da auch woher Schweiger die Infos haben will zu dem Bildmaterial und auch komisch das sich der Rechner in Luft aufgelöst haben soll.


----------



## Amon (6. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Das was die bei Edathy aus der Wohnung geholt haben...weia...da sag ich mal nix zu. Der Rechner hatte noch ein ZIP Drive drin! Den hatte der bestimmt seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr benutzt. Zum Schweiger fällt mir auch nix mehr ein, elender Laberkopp der...

Aber wie ich es ja schon schrieb, in bezug auf Kinder <random> setzt das logische Denken bei einigen aus. Da ist man mit der Abschaffung von Grundrechten und der Demokratie einverstanden und wünscht sich mittelalterliche Verhältnisse. Man hatte im Fall Edathy keine stichhaltigen Beweise und deswegen wurde das Verfahren nach Paragraph 153a StPO eingestellt, eine Möglichkeit die übrigens jeder hat. Warum und wieso man keine Beweise hatte steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Amon schrieb:


> Das was die bei Edathy aus der Wohnung geholt haben...weia...da sag ich mal nix zu. Der Rechner hatte noch ein ZIP Drive drin! Den hatte der bestimmt seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr benutzt. Zum Schweiger fällt mir auch nix mehr ein, elender Laberkopp der...
> 
> Aber wie ich es ja schon schrieb, in bezug auf Kinder <random> setzt das logische Denken bei einigen aus. Da ist man mit der Abschaffung von Grundrechten und der Demokratie einverstanden und wünscht sich mittelalterliche Verhältnisse. Man hatte im Fall Edathy keine stichhaltigen Beweise und deswegen wurde das Verfahren nach Paragraph 153a StPO eingestellt, eine Möglichkeit die übrigens jeder hat. Warum und wieso man keine Beweise hatte steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


Das Verfahren wurde nur gegen das halbherzige Geständnis eingestellt. Mit einer Verurteilung wäre sonst zu rechnen gewesen. Ein eingestelltes Verfahren sieht aber viel, viel besser aus.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Naja, dein erstes Beispiel finde ich übertrieben und gehört wohl eher zum "Posing", da der Gesetzgeber ja eine "unnatürlich geschlechtsbetonte Körperhaltung" vorraussetzt.
> Im Fall Edathy läßt sich das allerdings präzisieren.
> 
> *Til Schweiger zum Fall Edathy*
> ...



Du versuchst aber nicht uns mit Zitaten von Til Schweiger zu überzeugen? Im besten Falle würde ich dir dann ausgezeichnete Fähigkeiten im Bereich der Satire bescheinigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Das Verfahren wurde nur gegen das halbherzige Geständnis eingestellt. Mit einer Verurteilung wäre sonst zu rechnen gewesen. Ein eingestelltes Verfahren sieht aber viel, viel besser aus.



Die Frage wäre nur gewesen ob die Verurteilung da wirklich deutlich höher ausgefallen wäre da ja angeblich wichtige Beweise ein Eigenleben geführt haben sollen.
Definitiv sollte er die Politik verlassen da ansonsten die Regierung zum Kasperltheater verkommen würde


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Du versuchst aber nicht uns mit Zitaten von Til Schweiger zu überzeugen? Im besten Falle würde ich dir dann ausgezeichnete Fähigkeiten im Bereich der Satire bescheinigen.


Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung was an Schweiger jetzt so schlimm sein soll, aber es ging ohnehin nur um eine bessere Information darüber, um was für Material es sich bei Edathys Drecksfiles nun tatsächlich handelte.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre nur gewesen ob die Verurteilung da wirklich deutlich höher ausgefallen wäre da ja angeblich wichtige Beweise ein Eigenleben geführt haben sollen.
> Definitiv sollte er die Politik verlassen da ansonsten die Regierung zum Kasperltheater verkommen würde


Das hat er, glaube ich, schon getan. Er ist aber auch wirklich dumm gewesen, seine kleine Jungen in seinem Laptop und seinem Handy überall mit hinzunehmen.


----------



## Amon (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ach ja? Und der Herr Schweiger weiss auch genau um was es sich gehandelt hat? Er weiss mehr als das BKA oder die Staatsanwaltschaft? Ein elender Laberkopp is das!


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Amon schrieb:


> Ach ja? Und der Herr Schweiger weiss auch genau um was es sich gehandelt hat? Er weiss mehr als das BKA oder die Staatsanwaltschaft? Ein elender Laberkopp is das!


Lies doch noch mal nach, woher er die Infos hat.


----------



## Amon (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Lies doch noch mal nach, woher er die Infos hat.


Wird nirgendwo erwähnt woher er seine Informationen hat. Laberkopp, sag ich doch.


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Doch. Aus dem Abschlussbericht des Landeskriminalamts Niedersachsen.


----------



## Amon (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Da steht dass er von diesem Bericht weiss. Das heißt noch lange nicht dass er weiss was drin steht. Ich weiss auch dass es diesen Bericht gibt aber dadurch hab ich noch lange nicht Kenntnis vom Inhalt und das wird Herr Schweiger auch nicht haben.


----------



## Quat (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Amon schrieb:


> Warum und wieso man keine Beweise hatte steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Gibt es wohl einige die das anders sehen! Verständlich wie ich meine!
Ob es tatsächlich keine Beweise gibt, bleibt der Öffentlichkeit (manchmal zu Recht), so auch dir, verweigert!
Ich für meinen Teil mag diese direkten Zusammenhänge, weder durch "Rechtsverwinkelein" noch durch Kunkeleien, auseinander manipulieren!


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Amon schrieb:


> Da steht dass er von diesem Bericht weiss. Das heißt noch lange nicht dass er weiss was drin steht. Ich weiss auch dass es diesen Bericht gibt aber dadurch hab ich noch lange nicht Kenntnis vom Inhalt und das wird Herr Schweiger auch nicht haben.


Doch, das steht da. Schweiger erzählt was drin steht, nähmlich, daß im Bundestag kleine nackte Jungen angeguckt wurden.


----------



## Xcravier (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Weil Till Schweiger das bestimmt auch so genau weiß, richtig?  der erzählt doch einfach nur irgendeinen Quark, den er sich irgendwie zusammengeschustert hat.

@Regelsatzverwerter
Dein Profilbild wäre außerdem wahrscheinlich auch als Kinderpornographie zu werten


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Hat da wer irgendwelche Phantasien ?  Am Besten führt man diese Einheitskleidung ein, dieses komische Beduinenzelt ähh Burkha.
Er kann ja auch nur das nachplappern was in der Regenbogenpresse steht bzw. generell Veröffentlicht wurde. Oder gibt es da irgendwo eine Matrix wo bestimmte Personen mehr erfahren?


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Doch, das steht da. Schweiger erzählt was drin steht, nähmlich, daß im Bundestag kleine nackte Jungen angeguckt wurden.



Nein, das steht da nicht. Da steht: _"Ich habe den Fall relativ genau verfolgt. Und natürlich weiß ich um den Abschlussbericht des Landeskriminalamts Niedersachsen, der im Frühjahr 2014 an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hannover ging."

_Da steht nicht "ich kenne den Abschlussbericht oder ich habe ihn gelesen". Er weiß lediglich, dass er existiert und den Rest der Infos hat er, wie jeder andere, auch nur aus der Presse. Warum sollte ein Herr Schweiger auch an andere Informationen als der Rest der Bürger kommen?


----------



## Regelsatzverwerter (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



keinnick schrieb:


> Nein, das steht da nicht. Da steht: _"Ich habe den Fall relativ genau verfolgt. Und natürlich weiß ich um den Abschlussbericht des Landeskriminalamts Niedersachsen, der im Frühjahr 2014 an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hannover ging."
> 
> _Da steht nicht "ich kenne den Abschlussbericht oder ich habe ihn gelesen". Er weiß lediglich, dass er existiert und den Rest der Infos hat er, wie jeder andere, auch nur aus der Presse. Warum sollte ein Herr Schweiger auch an andere Informationen als der Rest der Bürger kommen?


Doch, es steht da.  Es verschwindet auch nicht, nur weil du vor der relevanten Stelle aufhörst zu zitieren. Was soll das Theater? Schweiger engagiert sich doch für Kinderschutz, da kann einem schon mal der eine oder andere Kanal offenstehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Wäre aber in keinster Weise legal mit irgendwelchen dubiosen Quellen


----------



## keinnick (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*



Regelsatzverwerter schrieb:


> Doch, es steht da.  Es verschwindet auch nicht, nur weil du vor der relevanten Stelle aufhörst zu zitieren. Was soll das Theater? Schweiger engagiert sich doch für Kinderschutz, da kann einem schon mal der eine oder andere Kanal offenstehen.



Welche relevante Stelle soll das denn sein? Diese hier? 

_"Da ist die Rede vom Nachweis, dass allein im November 2013 mindestens 21 Bilddateien kinderpornographischen Inhalts über Sebastian Edathys Laptop aufgerufen worden waren. Das Ganze fand im Deutschen Bundestag statt."

_Warum spricht er im nächsten Absatz denn von "angeblich" wenn er den Inhalt des Abschlussberichts Deiner Meinung nach kennt? 

_"Und dann wurde in seiner Wohnung eine CD mit 45 angeblich jugendpornographischen Videos und Hefte mit angeblich jugendpornographischen Bildern gefunden."_

Das was der Herr Schweiger da von sich gibt, sind alles keine Neuigkeiten, sondern (sogar fast im Wortlaut, siehe folgenden Beitrag) die gleichen Infos, die man seit nem knappen Jahr im Netz nachlesen kann: NDR/SZ: Neue VorwÃ¼rfe gegen Edathy: Abschlussbericht des LKA Niedersachsen sieht Belege fÃ¼r Kinderpornografie | NDR.de - Der NDR - Presse - Mitteilungen (ein Beispiel von vielen)


----------



## der-sack88 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Auch die Olle vom Guttenberg hat sich für angeblich für Kinderschutz engagiert, sich damit aber nur lächerlich gemacht und versucht, sich selbst in möglichst gutes Licht zu rücken.
Til Schweiger als moralische Instanz... wirklich? Sind wir so tief gesunken? Der Typ ist ein Witz, mehr nicht. Der scheißt auf die Menschenwürde und fordert, Straftäter öffentlich anzuprangern, sodass jeder einsehen kann, welchen Nachbar man umlegen muss, falls man Kinder hat, um es mal überspitzt auszudrücken. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich "Künstlern", die nur Kritik von ausgewählten Personen zu ihren Werken zulassen, sowieso schon eher skeptisch gegenüber stehe. Nein, auf dessen geistigen Durchfall zu moralisch schwierigen Themen sollte man verzichten.

Sehr lesenswert zum Fall Edathy ist das hier.

Ansonsten würde ich mir zumindest wünschen, den Gedanken zuende zu denken. Statt Willkür lieber Anarchie, da weiß man zumindest wo man dran ist.


----------



## MOD6699 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Fall Edathy: Gewaltaufrufe auf Facebook und Co. können strafbar sein*

Ich vergleiche hier nichts sondern entgegne der Behauptung das alle Phädophilen gelyncht werden sollten (deine Aussage) mit der Sichtweise der Leute das alle Zocker Killerspieler sind..


----------

